# Fall Book Cliffs bear tag



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

I am looking for someone with a fall book cliffs bear tag, I know where the magnum, big cinnamon boar is, and I will run for free. Let me know, this is a huge bear, one of the biggest and meanest bears I have seen.


----------



## 6ptbul (Aug 26, 2008)

I do not have a Bear tag but will be in there hunting elk. Can you send me a PM with approx where he is so we can be careful to avoid him. You said he was aggressive.


----------

